# Status Snowboards



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Made in the Never Summer factory


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Basically an evo and a heritage.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty sure it's a Circuit and a SL actually.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmmm... that 161 Uno is awfully tempting at $259


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Pretty sure it's a Circuit and a SL actually.


Whatever. Close enough.


----------



## Nose Dradamous (Jul 19, 2010)

Damn Kev dog, another helpful insightful authoritative comment from you that's WRONG.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nose Dradamous said:


> Damn Kev dog, another helpful insightful authoritative comment from you that's WRONG.


Wow you're like super butthurt that I don't like Union. Sorry that I studied physics and know a thing or two about how materials and shapes react to outside force and you studied rocks.


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

*Great Price Point Board?*



linvillegorge said:


> Hmmm... that 161 Uno is awfully tempting at $259


Yeah, at this price, if it has NS's build quality, durability and Circuit/SL like ride :dunno:, I'll take an extruded base and little lesser tech for this price.


----------



## peterue (Oct 10, 2011)

does anyone have any reviews on the park series boards? Or even some sort of review on their boards? Plan on getting one, but found a good deal on a nitro haze too.


----------



## df_321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Hang on... which board is the UNO equivalent to???


----------



## mikeg155 (Nov 14, 2011)

I got a park series late last season and noticed a huge difference in performance from my older burton. Its very maneuverable and forgiving. I just got a UNO series a few days ago and cant wait to see how it performs this winter.


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

High Society is pressed at the NS factory as well. I've a friend that runs a store that swears by them (they are rather limited in their sizes though)...

High Society Freeride Company: Snowboards


----------



## CustomX - J-rad (Mar 29, 2010)

I won a status park series 158 at camp of champs in the summer, if i ride it i'll let you guys know, but i kinda wanna sell it


----------



## peterue (Oct 10, 2011)

interesting, mike, do you know how flexible it is compared to regular park boards as well as its durability?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

He said "old burton" which should translate to I don't know crap about new boards.


----------



## mikeg155 (Nov 14, 2011)

It was an older burton bullet that I had for a few years, nothing too special. I would say the status board has a little more flex than the ride machette that I rode a few times.


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Yeah I'm looking for a reveiw on the status sigma? Anyone know where to look?


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Its basically the old ns evo in wider sizes . Same thing as the status ID board.

I wouldn't pounder on it too long its going to be sold out soon.


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/general-reviews/74162-review-2011-status-uno.html


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Wicked cheers mate I think I'm going to order the sigma then, though I'm on holiday at the moment so will have to wait till I'm back hope it hasn't sold out but then!


----------



## Banni (Dec 17, 2013)

Wicked cheers, think ill buy a sigma though I'm on holiday so have to wait until I'm back hope it's not sold out by then!


----------

